# installation de macport



## JPIT (21 Janvier 2010)

bonjour.
Je suis nouveau dans le monde Mac (15 jours!).
Je rencontre des problèmes à l'installation de MacPort
Après avoir tapé : sudo port install qt4-mac j'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant : 


> --->  Computing dependencies for qt4-macError: Unable to execute port: can't read "build.cmd": Failed to locate 'make' in path: '/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin' or at its MacPorts configuration time location, did you move it?


Ce message ne m'inspire rien, mais j'espère qu'il sera plus parlant pour quelqu'un ici.
Merci


----------



## grumff (21 Janvier 2010)

Il faut que tu installes x-code, t'as pas les outils développeurs, et en particulier pas la commande make et les outils pour compiler.


----------



## JPIT (21 Janvier 2010)

J'ai déjà installé Xcode depuis le cd et j'ai téléchargé la dernière version (3.2.1).
Donc normalement pas de souci de ce côté.


----------



## grumff (21 Janvier 2010)

Pourtant il trouve pas make dans ton path, alors qu'il devrait être dans /usr/bin, c'est en tous cas ce que dit le message. Essaye de réparer les autorisation, ou regarde ce que te dit un ls -l /usr/bin pour voir si t'as bien les droits en exécution sur make. Ça parait louche.


----------



## ntx (21 Janvier 2010)

ou un "which make"


----------



## JPIT (22 Janvier 2010)

"which make" ... un grand silence blanc!
Pour les autorisations, make n'apparait pas dans la liste.
Il est clair qu'il n'est pas installé, mais pourquoi ? 
Je vais réinstaller Xcode depuis le CD pour voir.


----------

